# formuler pour terminer une lettre, un mail



## mira ceti

Bonsoir,

Pourriez-vous m'aider avec quelques formules en italien pour terminer une lettre, un email ?
Par exemple, comment on dit pour "amités", "amicalement", "à bientôt",  "prends soin de toi", "cordialement", "j'attends ta réponse", "bisous" ?

Merci de vos avis.

A.


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao,

di solito, in ambito commerciale, si scrive così: ad esempio

In attesa di Vs. (vostra) risposta/ conferma, porgo cordiali saluti


----------



## mira ceti

Grazie ! 

A.


----------



## giocamimmo

mira ceti said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Pourriez-vous m'aider avec quelques formules en italien pour terminer une lettre, un email ?
> Par exemple, comment on dit pour "amités", "amicalement", "à bientôt",  "prends soin de toi", "cordialement", "j'attends ta réponse", "bisous" ?
> 
> Merci de vos avis.
> 
> A.



Buon giorno
 in ambito confidenziale, non commerciale si può usare: ciao, a presto, cordialmente, tuo + il proprio nome, saluti. A "bisous" può corrispondere "ti abbraccio"


----------



## mira ceti

Grazie,Giocamimmo. 
Et pour "prends soin de toi" come se dice ?

A.


----------



## giocamimmo

mira ceti said:


> Grazie,Giocamimmo.
> Et pour "prends soin de toi" come SI dice ?
> 
> A.


Si l'on tutoie - se si da del tu - si può dire "stammi bene"
buona giornata e buon lavoro


----------



## mira ceti

Merci bien pour la traduction et pour la correction.

A.


----------

